# No trailer lights again.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

So I decided to take our trailer to a jobsite. First time towing it. Found out I had no brake lights, one parking light and a few marker lights on one side were out.

3.5 hours I spent at Uhaul (they installed the harness and hitch), I had this done maybe 6 months ago. After the kid says I'm all set to go I had him step on my brake pedal and what do you know. Still no brake lights. As he is messing around all of a sudden I had no lights on my truck. 

Poking around we found 5 blown fuses and 1 missing. The guy then says I have rewired this truck 2 times already, I said it's been rewired 3 additional times as well.

I guess it needs another wiring harness, appointment set for Friday.
As he was setting my appointment he says I will wave the parts and labor charge. I said your damn right you will. Every time I hook a trailer up I blow fuses.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

hard wire the fuses?

:no:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Are there any actual hitch places in your area? I've had one put on my venture and Freestar with no issues.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

You've got a bad short in there somewhere. Wonder if one or more of the connections is corroded or something.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Do not go to uhaul for trailer lights. Lesson learned.

We do have a trailer place around here maybe 30 mins away. Local car stereo installer said he could also re wire them.

I am buying all led lighting for it this winter and will be going to that trailer dealer and have them install them. I don't or won't have time. If my trucks not fixed I will have them add that to the list.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Bill the truck blew a 10 amp coming off the battery so he decided to just toss in a 20a it worked for a second then blew so he throws in a 30a, it blows so right to a 50a he goes and it blew again.

Bad wiring job. I knew I should have done it myself but no time or desire lol.

Its on uhaul not me. Until its working on their trailers they will be responsible.


----------



## johnnyb (Jul 16, 2015)

Probably doesn't need to be said, but raising the fuses current rating in DC wiring can lead to the wire having too much current go through the wire and catch fire. 

If you want it to last make sure all connections are soldered, and heat shrink with marine grade tubing. No butt connectors, vampire clips, anything that crimps, etc. I even go the extra mile and go with a heavier gauge ground that connects the bed to the cab, and to the frame.

I'd do your best to stay far away from that shop, if they tried putting in larger fuses that's potential law suits. :yes:

For anyone who didn't know, these are some neat properties of dc:
-Almost always you can't just find a fault, you can only troubleshoot what works to narrow down to a fault.
-There's only three things that can fail in a circuit: open (line came off), short to ground (missing/insulation chafed, power hitting a ground), and high resistance (usually corrosion shrinking diameter of wire, wire compensates by raising the current, higher demand blows inline fuse)
-Dc electricity needs a home to come back to, or it won't bother to leave, always check your grounds(return).

(hope its okay to recommend)
This is a cool site to keep book marked on your smart phone for basic wiring references, both ac and dc.
http://www.how-to-wire-it.com/wire-a-trailer.html


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Great advice!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnnyb said:


> Probably doesn't need to be said, but raising the fuses current rating in DC wiring can lead to the wire having too much current go through the wire and catch fire.
> 
> If you want it to last make sure all connections are soldered, and heat shrink with marine grade tubing. No butt connectors, vampire clips, anything that crimps, etc. I even go the extra mile and go with a heavier gauge ground that connects the bed to the cab, and to the frame.
> 
> ...


Well put Johnny, it IS all that simple.

And I am sure everyone knows you don't just keep amping up the fuse. I'm hoping the U-Troll trailer drones were doing that just as a test - I HOPE.

Luckily today's testing equipment has become more sophisticated to enable them to track down the fault quicker than the old days where it was more of a process of elimination. The WW's car had a parasitic draw that keep draining her battery. Once "WE" (mainly me) suggested it was a parasite and NOT a bad battery, they tracked it down to the radio in about an hour. 

But this was at a dealership that had the people and the equipment, not a rental stall and a drone.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

So I dropped it off this past Friday to get fixed, Saturday afternoon no brake lights again, this time replacing the main fuse it blew instantly. I ended up going to Cap World Monday and dropped it off. When the mechanic came out to test the plus I told him fuse was blown. He crawled under the truck and said holy chit! I said what, come look, 2 positive wires from the battery welded themselves to the body and frame. No wonder the fuse kept blowing. He also said there were 3 old trailer harnesses there not 2, dipchit uhaul tied into all 3. Again no wonder I had issues.

Myself and the mechanic were both surprised the truck didn't catch on fire.

My lawyer now has the bill for $125.00 in hand and is going to get my money back. (lawyers an old school mate, no charge)


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm happy one way the trailer is good to go. On the other hand my gas mileage has gone way down.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol. Dave, I love your posts. I truly do. But you have to have the worst luck of any PC I've ever known. 

Now. IIRC, the next PDCA gathering is in New Orleans. I would suggest you make plans to attend. There's some old Cajun/French Creole "magic" women down there who just might be able to help you. I have some old friends who live south of N.O. Lemme know, I'll hook you up.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Is this what the guy looked like CD?


----------

